# Our First Christmas Tree



## karebu (Sep 12, 2006)

I was excited to be in my very first apartment with my very first cats that were all mine and it was our very first Christmas. Even though nobody would be at my place for the holidays other than me and the boys, I decided to go all out and decorate the place. I got a four ft. tree and a bunch of decorations for it. I thought I was pretty smart because I didn't buy any glass decorations, knowing that it will be impossible to keep the two kitten demolition team from playing it. They sniffed it a little, then chased each other around the apartment, seeming completely uninterested in the tree. I went to bed and when i woke up the next morning, the tree was still untouched. I left for work thinking everything will be fine because they ignored the tree, so I didn't bother blocking them off from the living room. I was in for a shock when I got home at the end of the day! There were ornaments and needles all over the place. The tree had been completely demolished and not a cat in sight. I was just about to yell their names when Funny-face came tearing out of the bathroom with a kitty "log" dragging behind him. He obviously thought it was chasing him and was running around in a panick. the log finally detatched and when I picked it up, there was tinsel in it! The had eaten some tinsel off the tree! Of course, it was off to the vet again who x-rayed Funny-face and poked and prodded his belly. he said I was lucky that Funny-face didn't eat a whole lot of it and he should be able to pass what he did eat. I could take him home and make sure he isn't having problems doing his duty. Funny-Face was able to pass all of the tinsel out eventually, but it sure did suck while he was clearing his body of it...everytime he went the litterbox, he would come out dragging a log behind him and he was convinced it was chasing him. That was the last time I ever put tinsel on a tree!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I just keep picturing it and laughing!!! Thanks for sharing! :lol:


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: I have been wondering about christmas this year with so many Kittens.... buggie and garfield are 8 months and the ferals about 11 months yikes 5 kittens ...... :roll:


----------

